# Crunching and Cold



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 7, 2018)

It so damn cold here in S.E. Virginia, my house's heat can't keep up. I OC'ed my 3930k to 4.2GHz last night, hoping it would help keep my room warm, and here's it's temps after running all night-







Crunching that long at 4.2GHz, my 3930k is usually hitting around 85' C, and my room is 7-8' warmer than the rest of the house. This morning, my room is just as cold as the rest of the house. My crunching numbers will like this, even though I don't.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 7, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> It so damn cold here in S.E. Virginia, my house's heat can't keep up. I OC'ed my 3930k to 4.2GHz last night, hoping it would help keep my room warm, and here's it's temps after running all night-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a few Ocs got pushed up last night mate , your not the only one


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> hoping it would help keep my room warm,


Fold on your 1070 for awhile- always a good choice for some extra heat


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 7, 2018)

This is without windchill and at almost lunchtime. It was about 10° colder in the morning before the sun came up. Without even factoring in windchill it's 47° *colder *than it has to be to freeze water. i could crunch without my h2o loop, or a HS


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 7, 2018)

Norton said:


> Fold on your 1070 for awhile- always a good choice for some extra heat



had not thought of that


----------



## infrared (Jan 7, 2018)

Norton said:


> Fold on your 1070 for awhile- always a good choice for some extra heat


Good shout, I've been folding occasionally on the 1080ti to warm up conservatory, works a treat


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 7, 2018)

This morning I woke up and it was -12*F (-24*C) outside and my 3820 at 4.2Ghz in the attic was running fully loaded at 34*C which is lower than what my 3930k idles at in the apartment.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 7, 2018)

Im not crushing and in my country (Denmark) right now its not so cold as for some of you guys. At my place my cars temp gate says -4C below zero, but at night i bet temp can come down to -8C to -10C.

Then my i7 980X and gtx 1080ti can help me keep me warm.

Any one remember gtx 480. Yes that hot fermi card any body made fun of back in the days. Right now such card cut be a great radiator. 3 of those in sli cut develope some Seriuos heat 

If your pc begins to freeze, it might be time to turn up the head.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 7, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Any one remember gtx 480


How can we forget????


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 7, 2018)

BUCK NASTY said:


> How can we forget????
> 
> View attachment 95655


 That and the 560 TI ....all those older Nvidia cards were like ovens


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 7, 2018)

BUCK NASTY said:


> How can we forget????
> 
> View attachment 95655



Some maybe forgot after all these years 
. One thing is sure, gtx 480 is a great multi tool. While you game, its a radiator and cut cook food at the same time for you. It whas litterly so hot it cut cook an egg.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 7, 2018)

Woke up to a nice warm 16 degrees today with a projected high of 24. Break out the shorts


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 7, 2018)

In Tulsa, OK in the US it got to 15F at night but my apartment stays a nice 71F. But thats with 71 graphics cards mining and 4 windows open and 2 box fans on low to let hot air out.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2018)

50 degrees here in Oregon. This time of years we usually see some snow


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2018)

Loving and laughing at all the cold stories!! lol   Not that cold here in Somerset, UK ..  Chilly but not -15C sadly..  The whole country would just stop working like each time we have an inch of snow lol


----------



## flmatter (Jan 7, 2018)

phill said:


> The whole country would just stop working like each time we have an inch of snow lol


That's pretty much the East Coast here south of Baltimore/Washington DC.   
Our snow removal


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 8, 2018)

all crunching related benefits aside.....Cold air is obviously no fun for living creatures  if you are in a home with bad windows etc, a small trick i would suggest is to take bubble wrap, and cover the glass with it. it helps with older single pane windows, that are long overdue for replacement , but for some reason havent been yet. you just need a spray bottle with H2o, and to cut the wrap to your windows size. unless ofc, your REALLY into the benefits of the Cold weather for crunching, in which case, by all means, crunch away my cold friends  avoid those damn saran wrap window cover kits, anyone who has Ever used plastic wrap has a small idea what cutting it to size would be like for those choosing to cover windows with it.

*175 feet of bubble wrap costs $15.00* much cheaper, and more effective than other options. 

i speak from experience, i live in western massachusetts, some of our homes are the oldest in the US. and trust me, NO home built in 1630 has double pane windows


----------



## Arjai (Jan 14, 2018)

Bubble wrap! I have used it here in MN. Last time I did was years ago. My roommate, at the time, thought I was looney. Until a day later, when she turned the thermostat DOWN! LOL.


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2018)

What are the temps like now guys??   We've had a fair few hot days here, thankfully the crunchers don't get overclocked because of the heat and the fact they are only on air cooling so I wasn't grumbling..  But, when I was at work and the works van was showing 40C...  I knew it had to be darn hot!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 31, 2018)

Isle of Wight VA been averaging around 89-90' f (31.6-32.2' c) for the past month and a half. Just now starting to cool off for the fall season. Sorry for the late reply, I just noticed that you posted here. https://weather.com/weather/monthly/l/USVA0386:1:US


----------

